# Voice recording



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

I use an iPad. I am trying to find simple, uncomplicated software, to record my voice and play it back repeatedly every few minutes to Oswald when I go out to help with teaching him to talk. I know some people think it's no good, but I would like to try.
I have only found two apps. Both of which are useless. One keeps crashing, the other just doesn't record my voice.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

There's a program I have for my Mac called Audacity. It's free and you can record your voice. I don't know if you can use it on an iPad or not. Might be worth checking out, just in case. If worse comes to worse, you could always buy a digital dictator (Not sure what the actual name of it is...you use it for recording lectures in university) and play back whatever you record to Oswald. I have miniature voice recorders for my brats that record 20 seconds of recordings. They love it


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

vampiric_conure said:


> There's a program I have for my Mac called Audacity. It's free and you can record your voice. I don't know if you can use it on an iPad or not. Might be worth checking out, just in case. If worse comes to worse, you could always buy a digital dictator (Not sure what the actual name of it is...you use it for recording lectures in university) and play back whatever you record to Oswald. I have miniature voice recorders for my brats that record 20 seconds of recordings. They love it


Hi vampiric. Thanks for replying. I managed to find a good free app simply called Voice Recorder. It has a premium version you pay for, but the free version is all you need. You can record as many words, phrases and songs as you want, store them and play back on a recurring loop. Easy to use too.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Good luck with training your bird to talk.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

Haimovfids said:


> Good luck with training your bird to talk.


Thanks Haim. Hopefully I shall have two by the end of spring, although girls don't talk, well, rarely.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It's so much more interesting to have cockatiels interact with each other. Especially a male and female pair.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Dolly said:


> Hi vampiric. Thanks for replying. I managed to find a good free app simply called Voice Recorder. It has a premium version you pay for, but the free version is all you need. You can record as many words, phrases and songs as you want, store them and play back on a recurring loop. Easy to use too.


You're very welcome, dah'ling  

Glad you found an app! You must tell us how it works out in the end. My guys love my little hand held recorders that play 20 seconds of my voice. They get all exited when it plays, LOL.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

vampiric_conure said:


> You're very welcome, dah'ling
> 
> Glad you found an app! You must tell us how it works out in the end. My guys love my little hand held recorders that play 20 seconds of my voice. They get all exited when it plays, LOL.


Will do.

I adopted my Tweety from a lady who used YouTube videos to teach him. It was adorable to watch him fly onto me every time played the video. He would go berserk. Singing along with the cockatiel singing and talking in the video. He would also dance in front of the iPad to show off to it. Very funny.


----------

